# How can I keep the baby pigeons??



## MrPeace117 (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello to all! This is my first post and also my first experience with pigeons. A quick story. Note we live in a apartment building on the 10th floor. The story is that the mama pigeon would sleep at our window by the shutters for many years until a few weeks ago when she decided to make her nest. Then she laid her eggs and they just hatched a few days ago. I have bought them pigeon feed and have put water for them as well. Which I can see they are using. How can I keep the 2 babies for myself as pets? I would like to let the mom and dad take care of them and once they are bigger I would like to carry them and feed them and train them to make sure they know this is there home. I just don't know the timing. When could I carry the babies? Will they fall off the 10 floors when they learn to fly? Should I relocate them? What should be my next steps? Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi, 
Keeping feral baby pigeons as pets is not a good idea. If you want to have pet pigeons, you can post in adoption forum of this site and keep an eye on that forum. You can get pet pigeons there. 
Ferals are best to be free and not in captivity unless disabled and can't fly . Also they won't fall from the building when they start flying


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Suggest you watch the adoption forum here. Also check Craigslist and contact local pigeon clubs near you to find some pet pigeons. Or contact rescue organizations near you to adopt nonreleasable ferals. Pigeons are great pets but it is easier and more fair to adopt a pet from a breeder rather than try to make a feral into a pet.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

kiddy said:


> Hi,
> Keeping feral baby pigeons as pets is not a good idea. If you want to have pet pigeons, you can post in adoption forum of this site and keep an eye on that forum. You can get pet pigeons there.
> Ferals are best to be free and not in captivity unless disabled and can't fly . Also they won't fall from the building when they start flying


I agree with this post. Keeping birds that should be free is wrong. There are so many pigeons that need homes that it would be nice to offer them one.


----------



## MrPeace117 (Aug 23, 2015)

My mistake. I didn't explain myself completely. I don't want them caged. I just want to feed them and care for them but they will be free. They just eat and know me. Thank you for the replies but how can I train them to come home to eat and all and never leave forever? Do you guys understand a by better now?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can't really train them. They will go where they want. If the parents use that site as a nest, then the babies will grow up and leave to join the flock and find their own mates and nesting sites. If the parents view this as their space, then they will not want them around forever. They will raise more babies.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

MrPeace117 said:


> My mistake. I didn't explain myself completely. I don't want them caged. I just want to feed them and care for them but they will be free. They just eat and know me. Thank you for the replies but how can I train them to come home to eat and all and never leave forever? Do you guys understand a by better now?


Oh yes got it now, have a thick skull bone so nothing enters inside easily. Lol
Start feeding their parents by calling them as people feed the flocks. once they start feeding, the babies too will follow them and feed from there.
You can't actually train them as Jay said but you can feed them so they come to you daily at least for feed so you have a chance to see them.


----------



## MrPeace117 (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you all. You have all been very informative! I understand now. When could I carry/ hand feed the babies? Is there a certain age? Right now they are pretty big, as big as a cell phone I'd say, not moving around a lot and a little hairy. I'd say 1 week and 5 days old


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you mess with them too much, you will drive the parents away. The babies need the parents now, and until they leave the nest. Why do you want to handle and hand feed them if they are wild? Can you not just enjoy watching them and leaving them be? You can put food out for all of them, and they will get used to you that way.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

MrPeace117 said:


> Thank you all. You have all been very informative! I understand now. When could I carry/ hand feed the babies? Is there a certain age? Right now they are pretty big, as big as a cell phone I'd say, not moving around a lot and a little hairy. I'd say 1 week and 5 days old


Confused!!!! Asking if you want to say something else? You want to hand feed baby pigeons means holding them in hands, opening their beaks and putting feed in them? Hope you don't want that? Because parents are doing their job well and you can't do better than that?
Or you just want to throw seeds for them so they can pick and eat? Pls explain


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You don't hand feed or carry wild birds. Leave them alone to their parents care. They are better off if left alone and enjoyed that way. If you drive off the parents, then they won't have anyone to teach them how to live in the wild. The only time a human should interfere with nature that way, is when there is no other way. If you care about them, then let them be, or you will mess things up for them. And the parents will also stop nesting there.


----------



## MrPeace117 (Aug 23, 2015)

Hard to explain. I guess you can say i am trying to domesticate them?? I pet the mother and the babies and they are rather friendly. She eats and drinks and doesn't mind me at all. In any case, there is hurricane comming on Monday and I will have to bring them all in regardless of nature or any of the sort. Don't want anything to happen to them.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

"Bring them all in "means parents as well as babies along with the nest? Why not for some time if they are in danger to storm and then keep them back to nest. Not good if you separate babies from their parents at this early age, not humane as well. They need their parents as human kids need. Try to empathise their situation pls. Should humans do what they find fun with or should we think for other's fun as well. They aren't toys, they have lives in them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

kiddy said:


> "Bring them all in "means parents as well as babies along with the nest? Why not for some time if they are in danger to storm and then keep them back to nest. Not good if you separate babies from their parents at this early age, not humane as well. They need their parents as human kids need. Try to empathise their situation pls. Should humans do what they find fun with or should we think for other's fun as well. They aren't toys, they have lives in them.



Very well said Kiddy. People tend to think of what they want, without considering the needs of the animals. If putting animals needs first, they would leave them alone and let them live their lives as they should.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with kiddy and Jay3. These are living things with lives, needs, and feelings. They are not here for our pleasure. If you want domesticated pigeons, suggest you adopt a pair and raise babies. They are on the adoption and sale forums here, on Craigslist, and there are many nonreleasable great birds available at shelters, rehab centers, and organizations like Palomacy. All these birds are in desperate need of homes and would love people like you to adopt them. Or you might contact a local pigeon club and adopt some that are no longer wanted who are in danger of being culled. Please consider this as you would be saving lives. Wild pigeons with no injuries or problems were born and deserve to stay free. Any bird you adopt will tame readily. Ask a local breeder if they have squabs or squeakers available.


----------



## MrPeace117 (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks for the information


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Pls let us know how it works for you


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

MrPeace117 said:


> Thanks for the information


I may be wrong but seemed you didn't feel much better about the replies and I can completely understand why because you wished something but we guided something else. I am sorry for your experience, we never intended to offend you. Actually we consider pigeons choice more here because they can't speak. You can tell what you like or dislike but pigeons have no such choice. Knowing them, seeing their behaviors and needs everyone has a conclusion here that they are better to be with parents. Even if extremely necessary and people take them in and give 100% care, many of them die and sometimes I get surprised that what was the reason but unsure. They develop many complications without parents and if they survive then too it is hard for them to be released because they haven't learnt from parents where to find food so we try for better releasing options called soft releases through that they can learn from flock but never so easy. Even then in wild hand reared babies aren't safer than parents raised . Seeing all the consequences, we always advise everyone to leave them with parents until extremely necessary like if parents are dead or abandoned them. This advice is for all and no need to be taken personally. 
On your part I can feel your love for them that you don't want to lose them and so we suggested to keep feed and water for parents so they eat from there and babies too follow them and eat and may nest there also if they find themselves safe from you and you give them their required place. In this way both will be happy babies as well as you and this is the best solution for everyone. 
I needed to explain because you should not feel dishearted returning from this forum when you love them as we do. So love is not to capture them and bind them to love you back, true love is to see them happy whom you love . Pls try to understand.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with kiddy. We are not trying to discourage or offend you. There are so many domestic pigeons in need of a good home that we suggest the wild ones be left alone with their parents unless human intervention is necessary to save their lives. Have you tried looking for a domestic squab or two for pets? We certainly don't want to discourage your love for pigeons. Pigeons are such wonderful parents that they would be hurt if you mess with their young. Domesticating a squab or squeaker or two is a real challenge but can be so rewarding. Don't know where you live but you might want to run an ad on Craigslist asking local pigeon breeders about adopting some very young pigeons. Or contact rescue organizations or shelters. Our first pigeon was an injured nonreleasable feral who turned out to be the most loving pigeon on earth. Our second is from the animal shelter, where they euthanize unwanted animals, and has turned out to be a lover. Our third, a squeaker, we got recently from a local,breeder and she is challenging but getting quite tame. Wild pigeons deserve to stay with their parents as long as they are healthy. Hope you will look into getting some very young pigeons who are used to being in an aviary because you may be saving lives, not just enriching your world which will definitely be enriched by knowing and loving pigeons.


----------



## MrPeace117 (Aug 23, 2015)

Not at all, once my mind is set to something, there are no words that will ever sway me. As I have already said they are not caged and will never will be caged. I just came here for information on how to care for them. That was all.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

kiddy said:


> I may be wrong but seemed you didn't feel much better about the replies and I can completely understand why because you wished something but we guided something else. I am sorry for your experience, we never intended to offend you. Actually we consider pigeons choice more here because they can't speak. You can tell what you like or dislike but pigeons have no such choice. Knowing them, seeing their behaviors and needs everyone has a conclusion here that they are better to be with parents. Even if extremely necessary and people take them in and give 100% care, many of them die and sometimes I get surprised that what was the reason but unsure. They develop many complications without parents and if they survive then too it is hard for them to be released because they haven't learnt from parents where to find food so we try for better releasing options called soft releases through that they can learn from flock but never so easy. Even then in wild hand reared babies aren't safer than parents raised . Seeing all the consequences, we always advise everyone to leave them with parents until extremely necessary like if parents are dead or abandoned them. This advice is for all and no need to be taken personally.
> On your part I can feel your love for them that you don't want to lose them and so we suggested to keep feed and water for parents so they eat from there and babies too follow them and eat and may nest there also if they find themselves safe from you and you give them their required place. In this way both will be happy babies as well as you and this is the best solution for everyone.
> I needed to explain because you should not feel dishearted returning from this forum when you love them as we do. So love is not to capture them and bind them to love you back, true love is to see them happy whom you love . Pls try to understand.


you are very right. I waited for days before I intervened with my two kids, and they were about the age of the babies described here. my kids mom was killed by a hawk, and I had hoped they would be looked after by another pigeon, as I had heard that could happen, but it did not. feeding two babies by hand, crushing up their food, opening their beak, .. terrifying!! I was so scared I would hurt them! I would have stayed back and left them alone had any other choice been available, as you recommended here. I completely agree with you. not to mention, when they do grow up, you run in to new problems like you said. they could be completely domesticated and not have any fear of humans, like mine and be pets (like mine who we now call "house pigeons"). if they are, you can't just let them go, they won't know about predators, mean humans, how to look for food, ect. you have to do what is best for the bird and like you said, intervene only when no other option is available, and if you do step in, be prepared for a long term responsibility.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

cwebster said:


> Agree with kiddy. We are not trying to discourage or offend you. There are so many domestic pigeons in need of a good home that we suggest the wild ones be left alone with their parents unless human intervention is necessary to save their lives. Have you tried looking for a domestic squab or two for pets? We certainly don't want to discourage your love for pigeons. Pigeons are such wonderful parents that they would be hurt if you mess with their young. Domesticating a squab or squeaker or two is a real challenge but can be so rewarding. Don't know where you live but you might want to run an ad on Craigslist asking local pigeon breeders about adopting some very young pigeons. Or contact rescue organizations or shelters. Our first pigeon was an injured nonreleasable feral who turned out to be the most loving pigeon on earth. Our second is from the animal shelter, where they euthanize unwanted animals, and has turned out to be a lover. Our third, a squeaker, we got recently from a local,breeder and she is challenging but getting quite tame. Wild pigeons deserve to stay with their parents as long as they are healthy. Hope you will look into getting some very young pigeons who are used to being in an aviary because you may be saving lives, not just enriching your world which will definitely be enriched by knowing and loving pigeons.


I had no idea they were so loving! both my kids were about a week and a half old feral rescues as mom was killed by a hawk. they are so loving and sweet. Wiggles likes to sit on my head like the Aflack duck on the commercial and Puddles will lay on her back in my arms for tummy rubs. they come to their names, eat out of my hand, especially for peanuts! best little birds ever. and yes, I may be a bit bias about that last sentence. I always say my kids are pure perfection in it's truest form.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Wiggles and Puddles, you understood as you have had that experience. Thanks.
Loved to know how your babies are real sweethearts.


----------

